# Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*Meldungen der Vorwoche *
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332766







Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe die extra mit Grafik eingestellten Postings).


*TICKER:​ Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017​*
*Fischsterben: Zuckerfabrik-"Chef" wird als Zeuge gehört*
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...zuckerfabrik-chef-wird-als-zeuge-gehoert.html

*Räuchertage des Angelsportvereins „Saubere Volme“*
https://www.come-on.de/volmetal/sch...-angelsportvereins-saubere-volme-9111867.html

*Vor „Petri Heil“ heißt's Büffeln*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...i-heil-heissts-bueffeln-21029-art1580391.html

*Dicke Fische und üppiger Beifang*
http://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/g...444841/Dicke-Fische-und-ueppiger-Beifang.html

*Vehlgaster fürchten um Einnahmen*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/havelberg/natura-2000-vehlgaster-fuerchten-um-einnahmen

*Angler stoßen an ihre Grenzen*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/wernigerode/teichrettung-angler-stossen-an-ihre-grenzen

*Wolfgang Piepkorn ist neuer Angelkönig in Steinbild*
https://www.noz.de/lokales/doerpen/...g-piepkorn-ist-neuer-angelkoenig-in-steinbild

*1,80 Meter! Angler ziehen Riesen-Waller aus Hornauer Weiher*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/bad...n-riesen-waller-aus-hornauer-weiher-1.6831715

*„Die Erziehung eines Kindes ist wie das Angeln eines großen Fisches“*
https://www.oberhessen-live.de/2017...des-ist-wie-das-angeln-eines-grossen-fisches/


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Wie groß war euer größter Waller zum Essen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332942


Pressemeldung: Sturz vor Rügens Steilküste: Seenotretter bringen Verletzten auf dem Seeweg in Sicherheit


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332957


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*An der Angel: Fischerschein für 191 neue Fischer und Fischerinnen*
https://www.dervinschger.it/de/news...n-fuer-191-neue-fischer-und-fischerinnen-1901

*Angler bieten Forellen an*
http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de...enhain/angler-bieten-forellen-an_18300920.htm

*Angeln als Leistungssport*
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/rheinberg/angeln-als-leistungssport-aid-1.7186280

*Angler sorgen sich um Wasserqualität*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bernau/angler-sorgen-sich-um-wasserqualitaet--144602630.html

*Angler laden ein zum geselligen Martinsfischen*
https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...ein-zum-geselligen-martinsfischen_aid-6801213

*Aus dem Bürgermeisterwahlkampf in der Rabenau*
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/regional/kreisgiessen/art457,341925

*Moni macht Feierabend*
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-main-spessart/art3993,5198587

*"Raubfisch"-Messe in Rheinberg: Aller Anfang ist schwer*
https://www.nrz.de/staedte/rheinberg-xanten-umland/aller-anfang-ist-schwer-id212449845.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Tarpoonfieber - Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332907

DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332968

R.I.P.: Angler trauern um den letzten Anglerverband Deutschlands


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332972

Aus der Szene: Angeljournalist Sven Halletz mit Tiervideo aus Lappland


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332990

Video: Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333007


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Reiner Schüssler ist der König der Fischer*
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...ist-der-koenig-der-fischer-_arid,1144201.html

*Wer will legal und fischgerecht angeln?*
http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/L...5/Wer-will-legal-und-fischgerecht-angeln.html

*Wasserverband: Die Niddatalsperre muss saniert werden*
http://ndp.fnp.de/lokales/wetterau/Die-Niddatalsperre-muss-saniert-werden;art677,2818527

*Welse und Kormorane dezimieren den Fischbestand*
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...ezimieren-den-fischbestand-_arid,1144096.html

*Fischdiebe legen Mega-Netz im Maikampsee aus*
https://www.news38.de/gifhorn/article212465461/Fischdiebe-legen-Mega-Netz-im-Maikampsee-aus.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Video: Altes Gerät heute im Einsatz - Hecht-Drill am Limit mit 40 Jahre altem Gerät


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333016

Aus der Szene: "Revolverhalfter"/Rutentasche für Streetfisher


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333035


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Zum Meer und zurück: der Oder-Stör*
https://www.inforadio.de/programm/schema/sendungen/wissenswerte/201711/171117.html

*Kriminalistisches Gespür hilft auch beim Angeln*
http://sondershausen.thueringer-all...hes-Gespuer-hilft-auch-beim-Angeln-1210990053

*Wieviel Fisch fangen Deutschlands Angler?*
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/657-fakten-zur-fischerei.html

*Die Fischer mit der Fliege*
http://www.dorstenerzeitung.de/Staedte/Suedlohn/Die-Fischer-mit-der-Fliege-957988.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Video: Hechtangeln mit System


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333039

Aus der Szene: Video - Ihr immer mit eurem viel zu schweren Gerät DAS ist Light Tackle Angeln!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333066


Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EU-RATES, u. a. Einbindung der Angler zur beruflichen Fischerei auf den Meeren der EU


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333054

Jahresbericht zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2016


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333055

Gifhorn: Schwarzfischer mit 100m langem Stellnetz!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333049


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Eine Frau bringt den «Chauvis» im Hafen das Angeln bei*
http://www.wetter.com/news/eine-fra...-angeln-bei_aid_5a05325d38f7882a1f50fa14.html

*Kleiner Fisch, große Bedrohung*
https://www.vn.at/lokal/vorarlberg/2017/11/09/kleiner-fisch-grosse-bedrohung.vn

*Angler bringen Fische ins Wasser*
https://www.nwzonline.de/blankenbur...ngen-fische-ins-wasser_a_32,1,1337216834.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Angler sollen helfen: Zum Meer und zurück: der Oder-Stör


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333089

Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333086


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Fischer ehren treue Mitglieder*
https://plus.pnp.de/lokales/zwiesel/2725600_Fischer-ehren-treue-Mitglieder.html

*Peta stellt Strafanzeige nach „Monsterjagd“ am Horbachsee*
https://bnn.de/lokales/ettlingen/hat-die-suche-nach-raubfisch-noch-ein-juristisches-nachspiel

*Nach Abfischung des Horbachsees: Peta stellt Strafanzeige gegen Fischer*
http://www.ka-news.de/region/ettlin...lt-Strafanzeige-gegen-Fischer;art6012,2146150

*«Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»*
https://www.petri-heil.ch/schuetzt-die-wuermer-fischt-mit-der-fliege/

*"Eventgruppen" sind ein Problem*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/eichstaett/Eichstaett-Eventgruppen-sind-ein-Problem;art575,3586215

*Der Zander ist los: Wir starten in die Zandersaison*
http://www.lokalkompass.de/bochum/r...-wir-starten-in-die-zandersaison-d803831.html

*Champion mit großem Plattfisch*
https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/fi...eisterschaften-im-brandungsangeln_aid-6815603

*Verein wird auf 130 Mitglieder wachsen*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/kloetze/angeln-verein-wird-auf-130-mitglieder-wachsen

*Eine Frau bringt den "Chauvis" im Hafen das Angeln bei*
https://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/a...ingt-den-Chauvis-im-Hafen-das-Angeln-bei.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333144

Aus der Szene: Matze Koch über Fisch und Fang zu Catch and Release


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333139

Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333125

Eine Frau bringt den «Chauvis» im Hamburger Hafen das Angeln bei


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333118


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Angler aus Röbel fängt 1,75 Meter großen Heilbutt*
https://www.nordkurier.de/mueritz/a...en-175-meter-grossen-heilbutt-1130368511.html

*Nationalpark-Pläne regen Diskussion an*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ene-regen-diskussion-an-21029-art1582558.html

*Kanu-Kompromiss am Runden Tisch*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/weißenburg/kanu-kompromiss-am-runden-tisch-1.6859486

*Wehrmachtswaffen am Ufer der Ruhr gefunden*
https://www.wochenkurier.de/schwerte/artikel/wehrmachtswaffen-am-ufer-der-ruhr-gefunden/

*Breitensport mit hohem Entspannungs-Faktor*
https://www.kamen-web.de/index.php/...eitensport-mit-hohem-entspannungs-faktor.html

*Beim Angeln mit Lieske Meiners*
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Hallo...en/Video?bcastId=25231206&documentId=47525234


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Finstermühler Fliegenfischer kommen groß raus*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/pegnitz/finstermuhler-fliegenfischer-kommen-gross-raus-1.6858823

*Diebe entwenden Bootsmotoren in Ginsheim*
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...den-Bootsmotoren-in-Ginsheim;art57641,2822913

*Ein Hobby zum Anbeißen*
https://www.volksstimme.de/sachsen-anhalt/angel-messe-ein-hobby-zum-anbeissen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Kelheim: Angel- und Betretungsverbote drohen Zu einem Schutzgebiet „Donau-Auen“ gibt es Gesprächsbedarf


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333179

Video/Mediathek: ARD, Hallo Niedersachsen - Beim Angeln mit Lieske Meiners


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333182

Aus der Szene: «Schützt die Würmer – fischt mit der Fliege!»


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333184

Angler um Hilfe gebeten, Hund entlaufen, Schöpfwerk Großefehn, Fehntjer Tief...


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333201


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Fischwilderer am Donaukraftwerk*
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/polizeibericht/fischwilderer-am-donaukraftwerk-24073259.html

*Landzunge geht durch Kiesabbau verloren*
https://www.morgenweb.de/suedhessen...t-durch-kiesabbau-verloren-_arid,1147504.html

*Jagd auf Fangio*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/formel-jagd-auf-fangio-1.3747906?reduced=true

*Blaualgen stellen keine Gefahr mehr dar*
http://www.lessentiel.lu/de/luxemburg/story/29812811

*Verletzter Schwan darf wieder schwimmen*
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/verletzter-schwan-darf-wieder-schwimmen-3816811.html

*Auf die Schuppen gelegt*
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/auf-die-schuppen-gelegt.html

*Melle: 25 Kandidaten bereiten sich auf Fischer-Prüfung vor*
https://www.noz.de/lokales/melle/ar...h-auf-fischer-pruefung-vor#gallery&0&0&978328

*Vom See direkt auf die Bühne*
https://www.svz.de/lokales/zeitung-...vom-see-direkt-auf-die-buehne-id18311816.html

*Knifflige Fragen für Prüflinge kein Problem*
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...e-fragen-prueflinge-kein-problem-9358193.html

*Alexander sucht bei RTL seine Traumfrau*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...bei-rtl-seine-traumfrau-20909-art1583214.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Pegnitz: Finstermühler Fliegenfischer kommen groß raus


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333207

DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot 


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333211


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Die stille Kunst der Fliegenfischer*
http://www.dorstenerzeitung.de/Staedte/Suedlohn/Die-stille-Kunst-der-Fliegenfischer-959841.html

*Fishing Masters Show 2018: Das große Angelevent geht in die nächste Runde*
https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...grosse-angelevent-geht-in-die-naechste-runde/

*In nur drei Schulungen zum Angler*
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/logi...i-schulungen-zum-angler-21102-art1583373.html

*Jetzt darf die Angel endlich in die Hunte*
https://www.nwzonline.de/wildeshaus...el-endlich-in-die-hunte_a_50,0,304492467.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Bayerischer Angler bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" auf RTL


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333250

Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333248

Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333246


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Winter auf Poel: Angelfahrten, Schatzsuche und Entschleunigung*
http://www.wetter.com/news/winter-a...chleunigung_aid_5a0d02be38f78855b65683fd.html

*Ramadama bei den Anglern*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/artikel_fuer_gemeinden/ramadama-bei-den-anglern;art154303,3025033

*Angeln in idyllischer Landschaft*
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/d...angeln-in-idyllischer-landschaft_18325134.htm

*Angler bereiten Nikolausverlosung vor*
http://www.halternerzeitung.de/Staedte/Legden/Angler-bereiten-Nikolausverlosung-vor-966346.html

*Angler stößt auf Munitionsdepot in der Fulda*
https://www.op-online.de/hessen/angler-stoesst-munitionsdepot-fulda-9365376.html

*Angler findet Weltkriegs-Munition in der Fulda*
http://www.hessenschau.de/panorama/...munition-in-der-fulda,patronen-fulda-102.html

*Weitere Funde von Weltkriegsmunition in der Fulda möglich*
http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/blauli...nition-in-der-Fulda-moeglich;art25945,2827014

*Neue Fische in der Obererft*
http://www.wz.de/lokales/rhein-kreis-neuss/neuss/neue-fische-in-der-obererft-1.2556695

*Der Waller-Knaller*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/der-waller-knaller;art113220,3022683

*Mutmaßliche Fischwilderei beleibt mangels Beweislage unbestraft*
https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/eber...ngels-beweislage-unbestraft-_arid,316977.html

*Angler entschädigt - neue Fische für die Obererft*
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...t-neue-fische-fuer-die-obererft-aid-1.7206503

*Spielerporträt - Philipp Weber*
http://www.lvz.de/Sportbuzzer/SC-DHfK-Leipzig/SC-DHfK-inside/Philipp-Weber


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Kelch des Königs macht im Walzertakt die Runde*
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...ht-im-walzertakt-die-runde-_arid,1150425.html

*Angeln auf dem Rügendamm bald wieder erlaubt*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Stralsund/Angeln-auf-dem-Ruegendamm-bald-wieder-erlaubt2

*Angelverbot auf Rügendamm soll im März enden*
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...Ruegendamm-soll-im-Maerz-enden,angler294.html

*Angelverbot auf dem Rügendamm fällt*
https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1070473.angelverbot-auf-dem-ruegendamm-faellt.html

*Angelverbot auf dem Rügendamm soll planmäßig im Frühjahr 2018 fallen*
http://www.wetter.com/news/angelver...2018-fallen_aid_5a0edd5638f7885d22190d24.html

*Kita-Kinder demonstrieren in Bonn*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...der-demonstrieren-in-Bonn-article3704246.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Angler findet Depot mit Munition in der Fulda - ANGLER: Wächter der Gewässer


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333327


Waller-Knaller: 2,02m auf Barschgerät, 20 Kilo Filet


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333331

Video: Neue "Methode" zum filetieren von Fischen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333334

Videoie Rache des kleinen Hechtes


https://www.anglerboard.de/images/fbimages/333338.jpg

ASVHH im Lokalfernsehen - Werner Kleint im Interview bei Noa4


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333350


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Heute mal nullkommanull in der Medienbeobachtung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Wird es für Kormorane jetzt gefährlich?*
https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbu...r-kormorane-jetzt-gefaehrlich-2030446411.html

*Bald ists soweit – Trüschenzeit!*
https://www.petri-heil.ch/bald-ists-soweit-trueschenzeit/

*Petrijünger sorgen für Ordnung*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/oschersleben/biotop-petrijuenger-sorgen-fuer-ordnung

*Gemeinsam gesellig das Jahr beschließen*
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/raunheim/gemeinsam-gesellig-das-jahr-beschliessen_18330616.htm

*Angler tot aus Main bei Lohr geborgen*
http://www.main-echo.de/ueberregional/politik/art20492,5235868

*Petrijünger sorgen für saubere Saarufer*
https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...nger-sorgen-fuer-saubere-saarufer_aid-6851971

*Großeinsatz am Sonntag in Lohr: Angler tot aus dem Main geborgen*
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/blaulicht/art3920,5235672

*130 Angler feiern ihr 50-jähriges Bestehen*
https://www.volksstimme.de/jubilaeum-130-angler-feiern-ihr-50-jaehriges-bestehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

ANGELVERBOT SOLL AUFGEHOBEN WERDEN auf Rügendamm!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333360

Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang


https://www.anglerboard.de/images/fbimages/333362.jpg

20 Kilo Forelle/Browntrout aus Neuseeland


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333387


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Brandenburgs Rekord-Wels war Vegetarier *
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Brandenburgs-Rekord-Wels-war-Vegetarier

*Lachs und Co. kehren in die Wupper zurück*
http://www.wuppertaler-rundschau.de/lokales/lachs-und-co-kehren-in-die-wupper-zurueck-aid-1.7216841

*Bad Blankenburg: Komoran kein Freund der Angler *
http://saalfeld.otz.de/web/saalfeld...urg-Komoran-kein-Freund-der-Angler-1729978025

*Anglerkönige gekrönt *
http://www.main-echo.de/unser-echo/gruppen/ASV-Waldsee;verein0,396,B::art293497,5236551

*Tipps und Tricks für den kapitalen Hecht *
https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...icks-fuer-den-kapitalen-hecht-id18365951.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333411

Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333428


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Zeigt her eure Fische*
https://www.morgenpost.de/incoming/article212615955/Zeigt-her-eure-Fische.html

*Heimische Fische: Was Angler am Haken haben*
https://www.morgenpost.de/incoming/article212615959/Heimische-Fische-Was-Angler-am-Haken-haben.html

*Vereinsmeister Werner Ballreich verteidigt seinen Titel*
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...ch-verteidigt-seinen-titel-_arid,1152424.html

*Nachwuchs-Angler reinigen den Fluss und das Ufer*
https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...r-reinigen-den-fluss-und-das-ufer_aid-6860416

*Fischwilderei: Geldbuße gegen Angler aus Salzkotten*
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_paderb...ei-Geldbusse-gegen-Angler-aus-Salzkotten.html

*Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger: Rapper Marteria geht Angeln, "um den Kopf freizukriegen"*
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...geht-angeln-um-den-kopf-freizukriegen-007.htm

*156 Aale und 44 Hechte an Land gezogen*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Aale;art765,9801897

*Marteria in Köln „Es ist geil, wenn der Schweiß tropft und alle wahnsinnig sind“*
https://www.ksta.de/koeln/marteria-...iss-tropft-und-alle-wahnsinnig-sind--28930078

Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333448


Video: Sind Waller Schwarmfische?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333441

Wolfsbarschangeln ist kein Verbrechen - Video und Resolution der EAA


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333474

Die besten Großbarschköder


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333464


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Einsatz für Quappen, Barben und Nasen *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/logi...uappen-barben-und-nasen-20847-art1586183.html

*BILD-Reportage | Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch *
http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/dorsch/dorsch_ostseereportage-53944084.bild.html

Siehe dazu auch:
BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch! ANGLERDEMO kämpft!

*Vereinsring sucht dringend Schriftführer *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...rer.ad572869-789b-49e8-ab20-6142b1202d6c.html

*44 Neu-Angler für die ASV Hillerse *
http://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/g...2239/44-Neu-Angler-fuer-die-ASV-Hillerse.html


Musiker Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333479

EU: Müssen sich Meeresangler zukünftig registrieren lassen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333496

Browning Neuheiten und Katalog 2018


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333502

*Glück am Karpfenteich*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zisch-texte/glueck-am-karpfenteich--145487514.html

*Auf den Köder kommt es an*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/zisch-texte/auf-den-koeder-kommt-es-an--145488878.html

*Viel Bürokratie, wenig Fisch*
http://www.ln-online.de/Anzeigen/Die-Wirtschaft/Viel-Buerokratie-wenig-Fisch

*Gemeinsame Beanglung der Aller von Buchholz bis Hambühren*
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S5326812/Gemeinsame-Beanglung-der-Aller-von-Buchholz-bis-Hambuehren

*Von Krokodilen umzingelt Angler verbringen fünf Tage in Todesangst auf Autodach*
https://www.express.de/news/panoram...uenf-tage-in-todesangst-auf-autodach-28944430

*Angler geben Fischen eine Zukunft*
https://www.shz.de/lokales/landeszeitung/angler-geben-fischen-eine-zukunft-id18401606.html

*Angler kommen kaum an den See*
https://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/angler-kommen-kaum-an-den-see-id18393881.html

*Sportfischer organisieren inklusives Projekt*
http://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/lok...tfischer-organisieren-inklusives-Projekt.html

*Heimatbühne Westendorf Saisaon 2017/18 "Petri heil und Waidmanns Dank"*
http://www.stadtzeitung.de/westendo...718-petri-heil-und-waidmanns-dank-d34573.html

BILD Reportage: Der Kampf um den Ostsee-Dorsch ANGLERDEMO kämpft!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333515

Video: Wie Hechte tote Köfis nehmen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333518


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Ein fremdes Dickerchen macht sich im Rhein breit*
https://www.srf.ch/kultur/wissen/pr...-fremdes-dickerchen-macht-sich-im-rhein-breit

*Landkreis-Fischer trafen sich in Pförring zur Herbsttagung "Heiße Eisen" besprochen*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/e...itisches-Auge-auf-Nationalpark;art575,3601698

*Studie: Meeresangeln ist bedeutender Wirtschaftsfaktor*
http://www.focus.de/regional/rostoc...bedeutender-wirtschaftsfaktor_id_7894535.html

*Angler geben jährlich 677 Euro für ihr Hobby aus*
https://www.shz.de/deutschland-welt...h-677-euro-fuer-ihr-hobby-aus-id18416811.html

*Benefizkonzert für Familie von verunglücktem Angler*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...gluecktem-Angler-_arid,10775847_toid,626.html

*Angler verbringen aus Angst vor Krokodilen fünf Tage auf Autodach*
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...en-fünf-Tage-auf-Autodach-article3709581.html

*Tag des Wassers – Angler befreien die Saarufer von Müll*
http://www.saarzeitung.de/saarbruec...Angler-befreien-die-Saarufer-von-Muell,101827

*Winterruhe auf dem Meer? Fehlanzeige!*
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Aktuel...en-Wirtschaft/Seenotretter-Winter-Ostsee-Kiel

Kinder finden Angeln klasse - und schreiben drüber in der Zeitung!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333542

Kapitale Fische - Schon mal den letzten Zentimeter "beschissen"?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333541


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Albstrommühle vor dem Aus?*
https://bnn.de/lokales/karlsruhe/albstrommuehle-vor-dem-aus

*Messe "Boot & Fun" in Berlin: Hier werden die neusten Angeltrends vorgestellt*
https://www.berliner-kurier.de/berl...-die-neusten-angeltrends-vorgestellt-28949046

*Nicht nur die Angler ziehen um*
https://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales...t-nur-die-Angler-ziehen-um-_arid,1113450.html

*Marteria: „Die Reiseangel ist immer dabei“*
https://weserreport.de/2017/11/panorama/kultur/marteria-die-reiseangel-ist-immer-dabei/

ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt - Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333576

Speedstippen - irre! 50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333577

*Praktisches Angeln ist Menschenschutz - Tolles Projekt für Menschen mit Handicap!!*


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333581


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Bodenseefischer sehen Existenz weiter gefährdet*
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...eiter-gefaehrdet-_arid,10776658_toid,310.html

*Über 50 Fackeln weisen den Weg zum Lichterfest*
https://www.op-online.de/region/roedermark/ueber-fackeln-weisen-lichterfest-waldacker-9396706.html

*"Der Zustand der Helene ist traurig"*
http://www.moz.de/landkreise/oder-spree/frankfurt-oder/artikel9/dg/0/1/1621013/

*Die Schneekanone am Badesee*
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/rhein-main-hessen/art11879,5259085

*Sandauer Walter Mahn ist nun Ehrenmitglied*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/havelberg/angelsport-sandauer-walter-mahn-ist-nun-ehrenmitglied

*Im Tiefenbachsee herrscht Ebbe*
http://www.leonberger-kreiszeitung....bbe.0e91cc69-95f3-44c6-8337-d3c3b6cf0e23.html

*Aktion - Geschäftsleute in Kleve schenken Senioren Zeit*
https://www.nrz.de/staedte/kleve-und-umland/zeit-zu-verschenken-id212655653.html

EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333603

Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich wär gerne 20 Jahre jünger..


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333602


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Auf der Suche nach schwarzen Schafen *
https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/finsterwalde/auf-der-suche-nach-schwarzen-schafen_aid-6882576

*Demonstration von Marler Kanuten und Angler am 27.11.2017 im Kreishaus Recklinghausen *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/marl/spo...2017-im-kreishaus-recklinghausen-d807920.html

*Adolf Schmidt neuer Fischerkönig *
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-tauber/Angelvereine;art775,9806875

*Saale-Wisenta wird Angelverein 2017 *
http://poessneck.otz.de/web/poessne...Saale-Wisenta-wird-Angelverein-2017-504717324

*   Die Laichsaison in der Wupper hat begonnen  *
http://www.wz.de/lokales/wuppertal/die-laichsaison-in-der-wupper-hat-begonnen-1.2565041

ARTE: „Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber“.


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333636

Klasse Aktion: Schenkt Zeit zum gemeinsamen Angeln!



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333629


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*CSU-Fraktion informiert sich über Nationalpark - Fischerei betroffen*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...miert-sich-ueber-Nationalpark-id43367156.html

*Fischsterben- Anwohner des Dorfbachs sorgen sich um Wasserqualität*
https://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/...n-sich-um-Wasserqualitaet-artikel10065014.php

*Angler haben einen neuen Chef gewählt*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/rheinfelden/angler-haben-einen-neuen-chef-gewaehlt--145821470.html

*Kurios: Polizei Dortmund findet Angeln bei Derby-Zuschauern - Das ist der Grund*
https://www.derwesten.de/staedte/do...zuschauern-das-ist-der-grund-id212678185.html

Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)? Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333673

Wurm anködern: Knäuel, durchgestochen oder aufgezogen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333676

Videos: Demonstration gegen Gewässersperrungen. Kanuten und Angler in Recklinghausen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333670

Video:Rastafari & Highway to smell - Neue Boilies von Radical


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333689


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 06.11. - 12.11. 2017*

*Marpinger Angler feierten 60-Jähriges*
https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...nger-angler-feierten-60-jaehriges_aid-6891930

*Jugendliche stehen im Mittelpunkt*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bad-kissingen/jugendliche-stehen-im-mittelpunkt;art211,3051901

*Pferd & Jagd: Niedersachsens Fachmesse für Reiter, Jäger und Angler*
https://www.agrarheute.com/landundf...ns-fachmesse-fuer-reiter-jaeger-angler-540713

Komplettes Fischerei - und Jagdverbot im geplanten Nationalpark Donauauen bei Kehlheim?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333700

Videos: Glückliche Kinderaugen - Wettangeln für Kids


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333703


Angler punkten gegen Wasserkraft - Albstrommühle vor dem Aus?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333708


----------

